# WAIST LENGTH HAIR Ladies!!! PLEASE Check In!!!



## Poohbear (Mar 29, 2005)

* I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!!  *

*What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*

*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?*

*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?*

*What was you regime as you grew your hair out?*

*What products did you use?*

*What styles did you wear?*

*Any other hair growing tips???*

*Thanks in advance!!! *


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 29, 2005)

I want to know too...


----------



## divine (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats a lot of hair and too much time for me......


----------



## Shatani (Mar 29, 2005)

divine said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of hair and too much time for me......


amen!!!  im barely handling what i got now!


----------



## divine (Mar 29, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> amen!!!  im barely handling what i got now!



okay : )
I'm tenderheaded at that...


----------



## Allandra (Mar 29, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> * I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!!  *
> 
> *What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*
> 
> ...


Girl, American Idol is about to come on.  I thought I could come here and answer your question, but since it's a whole lotta questions, I'll give it a shot some time tomorrow.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 29, 2005)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Girl, American Idol is about to come on. I thought I could come here and answer your question, but since it's a whole lotta questions, I'll give it a shot some time tomorrow.


 *Well, I already know a lot about what did after reading that whole thread "Excuse Me, Allandra" that was started long time ago about you!   Enjoy American Idol!!!  *


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Mar 29, 2005)

Poobear great thread!!!

I would like some advice as well..


----------



## Cinnabuns (Mar 29, 2005)

*I can't wait to see the replies to this thread.  Great post Poohbear. *


----------



## LiqueXX (Mar 29, 2005)

Bump......


----------



## adrienne0914 (Mar 29, 2005)

i still don't think i'm quite at waist length, but it seems i'm as close as i'll ever get.

*What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*
i started just grazing my shoulders 

*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?*
about 3 years

*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?*
texturized

*What was you regime as you grew your hair out?*
i washed my hair once a week (every other week with the braids) and kept it really moisturized. i try to leave it alone as much as possible...

*What products did you use?*
Keracare shampoo and conditioner, curl activator, Vaseline, Elasta QP Recovery (my latest great find). i also experimented occasionally with other stuff, but these are my core products.

*What styles did you wear?*
for the first 8 months, i wore my hair in braids until i could get it into a ponytail. since then, i've been bunning it with the occasional braid out and straight style

*Any other hair growing tips???*
• baby your ends so they don't require much trimming
• find someone that you trust to trim (or trim yourself)
• find the right products and keep the experimenting to a minimum
• avoid measuring (it's too frustrating!)
• document your progress with photos
• just leave your hair alone
• when you find what works, BE CONSISTENT!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 30, 2005)

cant wait to see more responses


----------



## Nay (Mar 30, 2005)

*What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*
** A few inches below shoulder level.*

*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?*
** About two years.*

*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?*
** Natural.*

*What was you regime as you grew your hair out?*
** Wash/condition every 5-6 days. Keep heat usage to a minium. I wore my hair up a lot that first year.*

*What products did you use?*
**Creme of Nature shampoo for normal hair, Creme of Nature Moisturizing conditioner, and Liv hair creme.*

*What styles did you wear? *
** Up-do's and braidouts/twistouts mostly.*

*Any other hair growing tips???*
**Just the usual stuff. Minimize heat usage. Detangle hair very carefully while wet. Don't stress about it!*


----------



## Allandra (Mar 30, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Well, I already know a lot about what did after reading that whole thread "Excuse Me, Allandra" that was started long time ago about you!  Enjoy American Idol!!!  *


Great.  I know I had the answers to those questions some where around here.  I'm glad you dug them up.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 30, 2005)

My hair is just above waist length, but my friend told me that I measured my waist too far down and that my hair is already waist length. 
So I don't know if I'm qualified yet to answer these questions but my hair WILL be waist length in two months (=2 cm)  
*What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*
I can't say when I started growing my hair. It was a twa about 10 years ago LOL. I cut off all my hair and kept my hair short for a few years. After that I have made some attempts to grow my hair long. When I really got focused, about 1,5 years ago, my hair was maybe 3 inches above bra strap length. 
*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?*
See above. 
*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?*
Natural, but I use temporary hair color about 1-2 times a month. 
*What was you regime as you grew your hair out?*
I wash 1-2 times a week, oil the ends every morning and night with olive oil or jojoba oil. Rarely brush, just finger comb most of the time. I deep condition my hair once a week. I wear it up most of the time (like 5 days a week). I trim the ends every 8 weeks - without doing that my hair stops growing instantly. Or what I mean is, the ends break off. No heat, I flat iron about twice a year. I sleep with my hair in a bun or in braids and a silk scarf. 
*What products did you use?*
Cheap products from the grocery store. Wella shampoo and conditioner and deep conditioner. Olive oil and jojoba oil. I think the less ingredients, the better. 
*What styles did you wear?*
Mostly a single braid or a bun of some kind. 
*Any other hair growing tips???*
I believe it's best to be consistent and just keep following a simple regime. There are so many trends that come and go, some people want to believe that it's all in the products. I don't think hair products can grow hair at all. Hair is growing all the time, you have to eliminate everything that keeps your hair from growing. Just keep your hair moisturized and stop everything bad that you are doing to your hair, wear your hair up and it will grow. I think that's it, stop doing whatever you are doing that harms your hair. That was the most difficult realization for me, because I was addicted to hair colors. When I realized I *had* to stop, I felt a bit sad LOL but my hair wouldn't have grown otherwise. For some people's hair it's okay to relax and color and use heat and all of that. Not for my hair. My hair basically cannot take anything but shampoo and conditioner and the occasional temp hair color (the kind that lasts 6 washes).

Always be gentle with your hair, no matter how pressed for time you are.

Remember that your regime will probably change when your hair gets longer. I can't wear my hair down and curly much anymore, because it tangles too much and that causes breakage plus it's very time consuming. For me it's better to do a simple braid out (with 2 French braids) if I want my hair to be wavy and down. If I'm wearing a braid or my hair is down, I tuck my hair into my jacket or coat or even inside my sweater when I go out to protect it from bus/car seats, wind/rain etc. 

That's all I can think of right now.

I just edited to add that my hair is now longer than it has ever been in my entire life and I *never* thought I would be able to grow my hair this long. So if you think your hair can't do it - *it can!*


----------



## SilverSurfer (Mar 30, 2005)

Flowerhair...you and your hair are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Netta1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Flower your hair is really pretty, I love your professional pictures. 



Btw: This topic was brought up recently on another popular board and there were a lot of responses from naturals with waist length hair or knew another natural with waist length hair. Its just more proof that hair in its natural state can grow long too. 

And whats also interesting is that my hair in its natural state seems to grow quicker then my hair did in its relaxed state....thats just amazing to me!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 30, 2005)

Well here goes.  Everything they said.  Simple isn't it.  Good luck.


----------



## renee_n_3000 (Mar 30, 2005)

*What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)* 

I guess I consider waistlength to be my starting point and everything shorter than that is a 'style'. I was not allowed to have 'real' haircuts as a child, just trims of an inch or two to maintain thick, even ends, so it was always waistlength back then, give or take an inch. 

I had my first 'real' haircut without my permission when I was about 14. That was my first encounter with a scissor happy stylist. That cut was a few inches below the shoulders, and I grew to like it, so I began alternating between letting it grow back and getting haircuts from then on. My shortest cut was right above the shoulders when I was in college.

*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?*

When I get it cut, I always intend to let it grow back, so I never maintain the length by going to salons frequently for serious trims. I used to be in the habit of getting it cut to mid back around May and it would be back close to waistlength by the start of the year (Jan). I've never kept track specifically, so I'm just going by photographs at holidays, parties, etc.

*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?*

As a child I was natural and pressed for special occasions only.

After that, as an adolescent and through my college years, I was relaxed by hairdressers. They usually combed the relaxer through to the ends each time because I didn't know to tell them not to do that. 

Now, I am texturized and have been doing it myself with a relaxer for the past ten years or so. I leave the relaxer on for a short amount of time and do not comb it through -- just smooth it with my hands a couple of times.

*What was you regime as you grew your hair out?*

I've done just about everything over the years -- blow-drying once a week and using curling irons almost everyday as a teen. That was terrible because it eventually caused split ends. I rollerset and dried under a hooded dryer once a week when I was in college. Up until a few months ago, I was air-drying and using a flat iron once a week. 

Now I air-dry, apply a little oil to it, put it up and cover with a scarf overnight. It comes out as smooth and straight as it did with the flat iron. I wish I'd known that sooner. 

*What products did you use?*

Not sure what my Mom used when I was a kid but she didn't know anything about conditioners, leave-ins, etc. I think she used those green or blue petroleum-based greases on my hair. 

I've used so many things over the years on my own that I can't recall. But now, I am using Motions shampoo and Garnier Fructis conditioner and mask. I've been experimenting with NTM mask but am not sure if I like it. 

When my hair is about 75% dry, I spray some Nature's Shine by Organic Root Stimulator on it. It is a light, coconut oil based product. I used to use pure almond oil but have found that I like this better. I just have to be careful not to use too much of it because my hair will feel greasy.

*What styles did you wear?*

I've worn many different styles over the years, but I mainly wear it down and straight or wavy in the cold months, and sometimes wavy/curly when it's warmer. I like wearing my hair out, up and everything in between. I try to be sure that whatever hair accessories I use are gentle on my hair -- nothing with damaging teeth, and use cut up hose/tights as ponytail holders. 

*Any other hair growing tips???*

Unless you have a stylist you can Really, Really trust, do everything yourself from trims to chemicals (for those who use them). I never go for a trim at a salon unless I am prepared to lose a few inches of hair.


----------



## anikalia (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and continued inspiration.


----------



## carribslc (Mar 30, 2005)

Great thread Poohbear!  I'm sittin' here anticipatin.'


----------



## _lovelyness (Mar 30, 2005)

ChiChiKinks said:
			
		

> Flowerhair...you and your hair are gorgeous!!!



co signing !! I really love the pic of the bun you wore at the wedding !! it's so beautiful !!
Poohbear. This is a great thread ! 
Could the ladies also add their hair type if it's not in their siggies ?? thanks alot


----------



## Jewell (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't mean to sound crude, but why is it that many of the waist length ladies on this board don't have any pictures?  Or if they do have pictures, they aren't current, as in this year. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see progress pics, etc.


----------



## FlowerHair (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you Chichikinks, Netta1 and lovelyness. 

Jewell, I will update on the weekend of June 3, because I'll straighten my hair for a party I'm going to. I'm lazy and I don't put enough effort in creating beautiful styles so it's no use taking pics. Some ladies here are more or less hair stylists judging from the wonderful styles they are wearing 

Besides, I'm probably the only person in the Western world that doesn't own a digital camera, LOL. I have to scan all pictures after they are developed and it's a hassle.


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Mar 31, 2005)

Uppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Mar 31, 2005)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> that doesn't own a digital camera


I don't own a digital camera either.


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound crude, but why is it that many of the waist length ladies on this board don't have any pictures?  Or if they do have pictures, they aren't current, as in this year. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see progress pics, etc.



I think it's someone's right to decide whether or not they want to post a pic.


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 31, 2005)

Such a good thread! I don't want waist length hair but my new goal is at least four inches below my brastrap. This info is very helpful ladies. Thank you.


----------



## chellee (Mar 31, 2005)

I will be checking in for updates too . . .


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 31, 2005)

bocagirl said:
			
		

> I think it's someone's right to decide whether or not they want to post a pic.


Of course it is and I don't think Jewell was implying the contrary.

It is an inspiration to many of us to actually see black women like ourselves with waist-length hair. Seeing is believing..........that you can reach that point too.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Mar 31, 2005)

MissBiss said:
			
		

> Of course it is and I don't think Jewell was implying the contrary.
> 
> It is an inspiration to many of us to actually see black women like ourselves with waist-length hair. Seeing is believing..........that you can reach that point too.


ITA with you.


----------



## renee_n_3000 (Mar 31, 2005)

I enjoy looking at LHCF members' albums and view them as being a dedicated, genuine hobby/interest of those particular ladies, while it's not a hobby that I share.  When someone asks the question, though, I think to myself that when I get a better digital camera someday, I might take one or two 'hair shots' and post them here. I probably wouldn't continue to take more pics and maintain an album account with a host site, though (not sure what that would entail).  

Some of my friends and relatives display lots of pics of people in their homes, so when I visit them I notice different styles and lengths I've tried through the years. That's fine for me for now.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 31, 2005)

bocagirl said:
			
		

> I think it's someone's right to decide whether or not they want to post a pic.



It someone's right to decide whether they want to do anything at all.  This is obvious...I just said that a lot of people including myself would like to see pictures.  It's not a problem if someone doesn't want to post, and if they don't own a digital camera.  For those that do have albums, great.  Its inspiring to see pictures not only of waist length hair on African-American women, but healthy hair in general.


----------



## LiqueXX (Mar 31, 2005)

I love looking at the hair albums, it lets me know that it can be done. I cannot wait to get a digital camera and a site where I can post my pics. So, I thank anyone who does post pics on a regular, because ladies like me appreciate it.


----------



## simplycee (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not looking to be waist length, mid back is fine for me.  I'm inspired by those who posted. Thank You!


----------



## Lita (Apr 1, 2005)

Good thread.    HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## Melaninme (May 7, 2005)

GREAT Thread!

Wonderful advice and truly inspirational!


----------



## Poohbear (May 7, 2005)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR FLOWERHAIR!!!!


----------



## Ayeshia (May 7, 2005)

Your hair is awesome Flowerhair


----------



## Poohbear (May 7, 2005)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> Your hair is awesome Flowerhair


YOU TOO AYESHIA!   I'm lovin' that pic in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (May 7, 2005)

PB  girl I must have missed this thread in my "off" time on lhcf.  But I'm checkin in.   but oh my, I cant answer all those questions right now.  I'll just say I started from scratch growing out a relaxer 12 years ago.   My regimen changed so much over the years its not even funny.  I mostly grew out my relaxer with braids and buns.   I transitioned to the last inch of relaxed hair.  which basically means for years. lol  

most of my regimen is on fotki in the about me section.  I need to update some little changes here and there , but for the most part its the same

I'm still trying to get flowerhair's password to work....*sigh*

and I'm lovin Ayeshia's new siggy pic.   

Thats all for now.....10/4  lol


----------



## Ayeshia (May 7, 2005)

Irresistible said:
			
		

> PB  girl I must have missed this thread in my "off" time on lhcf.  But I'm checkin in.   but oh my, I cant answer all those questions right now.  I'll just say I started from scratch growing out a relaxer 12 years ago.   My regimen changed so much over the years its not even funny.  I mostly grew out my relaxer with braids and buns.   I transitioned to the last inch of relaxed hair.  which basically means for years. lol
> 
> most of my regimen is on fotki in the about me section.  I need to update some little changes here and there , but for the most part its the same
> 
> ...



Thanks poohbear and Iris 

Iris dont forget to add the ! (excamation mark) with the pw I realized it after twwnty attempts lol.


----------



## jamiette (May 7, 2005)

adrienne0914 said:
			
		

> i still don't think i'm quite at waist length, but it seems i'm as close as i'll ever get.
> 
> *What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)*
> i started just grazing my shoulders
> ...


Great advice!!!


----------



## Valerie (May 7, 2005)

Poohbear, great thread and I look looking at the ladies with waist length hair on this board, congratulations to all of you, whether you are texturised, natural or relaxed, you are great inspiration.


----------



## sexylonglegs (May 7, 2005)

flowergirl, I think your hair is absolutely beautiful and your a pretty girl also.  It looks like those are model pictures and you definitlely look like a model.

keep growing


----------



## FlowerHair (May 7, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I LOVE YOUR HAIR FLOWERHAIR!!!!



Thank you soooooooo much!!! I'm sitting here alone on a Sat night and feeling crappy singing the blues to my acoustic guitar LOL   
I really needed this!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 7, 2005)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> Your hair is awesome Flowerhair



Thank you very much Ayeshia I need to take some more pictures if my old pics get this much love!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 7, 2005)

Black Sista said:
			
		

> flowergirl, I think your hair is absolutely beautiful and your a pretty girl also.  It looks like those are model pictures and you definitlely look like a model.
> 
> keep growing



Thank you Black Sista   
I'm not a model by any stretch of the imagination, but I happened to be asked to take some pics because I enjoyed 15 minutes of fame a few years ago LOL I'm a shorty 165 cm and too "curvaceous" to be a model... I'm just greatful to have some retouched pics of myself haha!


----------



## hairlover (May 7, 2005)

great thread, i too am inspired by pics.....


----------



## Ebony (May 7, 2005)

I have to admit that I've wondered the same thing as Jewell stated in her original comment for the past few years. It would be nice to see & seeing is believing. I think Adrienne is the only person I recall seeing???
I know I can't always update my pics when I'd like to. I always have to find the time but I do enjoy sharing them. 
For all you ladies that feel you HAVE to have a digital camera, you don't. WHen you get 35mm pics developed, you can opt to have the pics placed on a cd in digital format as many people I know do. Technology is wonderful!


----------



## LiqueXX (May 7, 2005)

Ebony, thanks for the tip. I want to get a Fotki account so bad but don't have a digital camera.


----------



## goldensugar23 (May 7, 2005)

hey ladies i'm lower back about tail bone..then i got almost three inches trimmed off(my mom said my ends were getting thin)Doesnt mean it still didnt hurt...lol.Anyway i thought maybe i can share a few tips anyway.



What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)
lower neck

How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?
about

 2 1/2  3 years

Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?

I'm relaxed

What was you regime as you grew your hair out?

I wash my hair once a week with a cheap gentle shampoo-less build up
I then wet set it and get my roots blown out and have it wrapped.
 i wrap my hair religiously,if i'm home its wrapped no exceptions (i wear no protective style so wrapping is the only thing that protects my ends.)I do braid-outs on occasion to save my hair from damaging heat.I relax my hair so i try to be as  gentle with it as i can.

What products did you use?

I pre-poo with coconut milk mixed with evoo.
i alternate my products because my hair seems to get bored with some of the same products.
As mentioned i use gentle shampoos because the creme shampoos give me build up making my hair heavy erplexed .my deep treatments are humecto,ntm mask,got2bsmooth,humectress,motions silk protien.
i use a creme rinse to comb out my horrible tangles /miss keyes creme rinse is really good.
i then spray my hair with boilage daily leave-in tonic(thanx datjerseydime)
I never use setting lotion it gives me hard heavy curls.I use leave-in like organics hair mayonnaise,cantu shea butter leave-in.I use lacio lacio leave-in for silky braid outs!For weekly keep up i keep my ends oiled with coconut oil,aloe vera oil.Use a small amount of product on my hair during the week.Just oil my ends when i need it.

What styles did you wear?

bone straight mainly.I braid out maybe once or twice a month.I hardly wear a pony.

Any other hair growing tips???

well i noticed my hair grew more when i skipped the serious trims and kept my hair care simple.i stopped with the weaves,gels,and hardcore heat.I paid attention to what my hair thrived on and hated.I stopped with the heavy cremes and grease,i truly believe less product more hair growth.Hair needs to breathe and thrive.
I stopped letting strangers cut my hair.They would trim so much i felt they setting me back 6 months of hair growth!!I let my mother trim my hair maybe three times a year.She usually trims about a inch each time.
well thats it..pretty simple.


----------



## Jewell (May 8, 2005)

Thanks goldensugar for your tips!


----------



## albane (May 10, 2005)

I have been wearing hair at waist during about 2 years when I was 16. I think it took me 9 months to go from midback to waist. This was beautiful, but also very demanding for the haircare: daily gentle combing during at least 30 mn, braiding at night once a week, a moisterer application once a week, the most painful being a huge rollerset my mother was adamant to achieve twice a week.

I stopped being 18, because I was discouraged continuing after the high school, but I am currently growing my hair again at husband request (he saw very nice pictures of me with this long hair at mum's home)


----------



## scorpiogirl112184 (May 10, 2005)

congrats to all you ladies who have reached you waist-length goals and have the patience to deal with all that beautiful hair


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (May 10, 2005)

**tapping foot**  Now where is supergirl's answers to these questions?


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 14, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> **tapping foot** Now where is supergirl's answers to these questions?


This FOTM link may help some: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/article.php?a=8


----------



## joyous (Jul 14, 2005)

goldensugar, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 15, 2005)

joyous said:
			
		

> goldensugar, your hair is beautiful.



I'd have to agree


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2005)

bumping 
up


----------



## lovechic (Jul 25, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound crude, but why is it that many of the waist length ladies on this board don't have any pictures?  Or if they do have pictures, they aren't current, as in this year. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see progress pics, etc.


* I'm not Waistlength, but when I finally get there, I'm gonna go Picture Crazy!  Jewell, You're gonna get tired of seeing my pics around here... but give me about 2 years to get there first!  *


----------



## Lucia (Nov 19, 2005)

up  up again


----------



## poetist (Aug 10, 2006)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 10, 2006)

Albane: Beautiful Hair. Please tell...Where did you get you HUGE ROLLERS? Can they be ordered? bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 12, 2006)

bumped for answer. bonjour


----------



## albane (Aug 15, 2006)

Mahalialee4, bonjour
Which type of rollers are you referring to ? The mesh or the magnetic ?


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 30, 2006)

bumping for any more newly waistlength ladies


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Sep 30, 2006)

What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)
I cut my hair pretty short about 4 years ago on a whim.  Maybe like ear length.  Before that it was always around shoulder length, no longer.  I always wanted longer hair, but just thought that I couldn't grow it because it never got any longer than that.

How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?
About 4 years.

Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?
Natural

What was you regime as you grew your hair out?
Mostly conditioner washing, I use gentle shampoo diluted with a lot of water about once a week.  Lots of deep conditioning with my heat cap.  Seamless combs.  Basically gentle care, moisture and no heat or chemicals.  Being consistent with this simple routine and waiting a long time is what has lead me to waist length 

What products did you use?
Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo, Elucence condish, right now I'm really liking Curl Junkie products.  I also really like Aura Hypoallergenic gel, it's really gentle, rinses clean and is very moisturizing.

What styles did you wear?
Well, I went through some periods of keeping my hair up pretty much exclusively, but now I wear it down probably like 2 times a week, up the rest of the time.

Any other hair growing tips???
Satin pillowcases, seamless combs, and patience!  Patience and consistency are what really grow hair.  I also like to trim my own ends about 1/4 inch every 2 months to keep them thick.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Sep 30, 2006)

This thread is so inspiring. I dont want waist length hair but I want to know that I can achieve it...if that makes sense.
I used to be a religious heat user - wash once a week, blow dry and flat iron...RELIGIOUSLY.  Now I have cut out heat almost completely. I rollerset after washing and have almost perfected my regime. My stylist has said that my hair is thicker and definately healthy.  I am blessed that she only trims in desperate times otherwise she doesnt even mention it.  I am struggling to get the two inches I need to be BSL but I think by next spring I will definately be there!


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a few new pics too, will try to take more tomorrow


----------



## Cichelle (Oct 1, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I have a few new pics too, will try to take more tomorrow



Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## testimony777 (Oct 1, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I have a few new pics too, will try to take more tomorrow


 
  Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you ladies! 
I didn't get to take more pics today. My SO didn't like that I straightened it LOL I'll try to take more next week after washing.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful hair!!!



			
				FlowerHair said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!
> I didn't get to take more pics today. My SO didn't like that I straightened it LOL I'll try to take more next week after washing.


----------



## Isis (Oct 2, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I have a few new pics too, will try to take more tomorrow


Your hair is so gorgeous FlowerHair!   And you SO seems very protective of your hair, which is nice.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 2, 2006)

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> What was your starting length for growing your hair? (twa, chin, shoulders, etc.)
> I cut my hair pretty short about 4 years ago on a whim.  Maybe like ear length.  Before that it was always around shoulder length, no longer.  I always wanted longer hair, but just thought that I couldn't grow it because it never got any longer than that.
> 
> What was you regime as you grew your hair out?
> ...


How did you wear your hair when it was ear length?

How often did/do you conditioner wash?

When you said keeping your hair up, did you wear a bun? Braids? Twists? Etc?

~~~
KittenLongPaw and FlowerHair have beautiful natural hair! Congrats on being waist length!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 12, 2006)

bumping up for more responses 
there are more ladies who are WSL now


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Congratulations to all the beautiful hair ladies that have achieved the goal of waistlength. Beautiful job ladies. bonjour


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice thread.


----------



## brandy (Dec 12, 2006)

Great thread!! Very inspirational.


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Dec 12, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> How did you wear your hair when it was ear length?
> 
> How often did/do you conditioner wash?
> 
> ...



Hey Poohbear, I never saw this, sorry!  Thanks for the compliment 

When my hair was ear length, I just wore it out.  I couldn't really do much else with it.  Eventually, I started sleeping with a doo-rag on it when it was damp, and that flattened it out some and actually made it dry in a cute style.  

Right now I'm conditioner washing like twice a week, and washing with shampoo once a week.  So, washing 3 times a week total.  Since it's cold, I really don't feel like having wet hair more than I need to.  I keep it in buns and braids most of the time, because that way it doesn't get tangled and I can wash it less.  I've been using Wild Growth oil on it, because that makes it air dry really nicely after I wash, and keeps it feeling soft and easier to manage.  Most of the time, I airdry with my hair in a braid or banded, and that leaves it a little straighter, which means less tangles and then I can just bun it and braid it for a few days without washing it.  When the weather is warmer, I wash more, and wear it out more.

HTH!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 12, 2006)

I am so happy you posted this thread!  I will be printing off some of the tips.


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 12, 2006)

This is definitely a keeper thread!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool thread, truly inspirational!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 13, 2006)

I would be happy with arm pit lenght. This board is inspirational.


----------



## Naphy (Mar 4, 2007)

Bump ! This thread is very inspirational ^^


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, thanks Nappy for bumping it.

So, Pooh, did you ever reach waist-length?

How long is your hair right now?

Of course, I remember SherryLove.  She is another inspiration.  Not too many black women can represent with length such as that.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 4, 2007)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> So, Pooh, did you ever reach waist-length?
> 
> How long is your hair right now?


LOL! No, my hair is no where near waist length. My hair was less than an inch long almost 2 years ago, so my hair has a long way to go if it's ever going to reach waistlength. But as Country gal expressed, I would be content with armpit length. I'm hoping I'll be armpit length by the end of this year. Right now, my hair is a few inches passed shoulder length when stretched in the back. However, the sides and front aren't as long because I just trimmed about 2 inches off last month.

And it's nice to finally see a picture of your hair Blossssom! Looks like you'll be waist length in no time! 

Thanks KittenLongPaw for your response!


----------



## Qetesh (Mar 4, 2007)

*I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!! *
*What was your starting length for growing your hair? **My starting point is just above bra-strap length *
*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? **It took me about 1 year.*
*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? **Natural *
*What was you regime as you grew your hair out? **My hair grew the best when I just left it alone and eliminated direct heat. I washed it at first whenever my scalp itched, I have a detailed regimen now but I donâ€™t think itâ€™s what really grew my hair, I think most of all it was a healthy diet and eliminating heat. *
*What products did you use? **Any moisturizing conditioner, I now like V05 moisture milks.  I want to mention part of my hair growth was b4 I knew about LHCF so I wasnâ€™t doing much and it grew but to get me to inch past the mid-back length and into waist-length I really feel ACV rinses helped, as well as deep conditioning, and OIL which my hair loves now that I have moisture down I need to get my protein down as well so my strands will be that much stronger. *
*What styles did you wear? **I got the most consistent growth with braid outs over the summer. I also did protective styling buns, and stuffing all of it under a straight wig. Hehehe*
*Any other hair growing tips??? **For me keeping my scalp clean and not messing with my ends much while retaining moisture and seriously limiting heat is the best option to gain length. Diet is also important; also little changes like changing to a satian pillowcase and remembering to moisturize my hair daily is what helped me to finally retain the length. *


----------



## remnant (Mar 4, 2007)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> *I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!! *
> *What was your starting length for growing your hair? **My starting point is just above bra-strap length *
> *How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? **It took me about 1 year.*
> *Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? **Natural *
> ...


 

Woooow your reach your waistlength goal CONGRATULATION QETESH


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 19, 2008)

Qetesh said:


> *I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!! *
> *What was your starting length for growing your hair? **My starting point is just above bra-strap length *
> *How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? **It took me about 1 year.*
> *Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? **Natural *
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 19, 2008)

*What was your starting length for growing your hair?* barely touching shoulder length

*How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? *
counting 1 major set-back, 3-4 years

*Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural?* Natural 

*What was you regime as you grew your hair out? *
dusting trimms I did myself, every 3-4 months, baggying nightly at one point, regime link in siggy 

*What products did you use? * suave coconut conditioner, S-curl no drip activator, monoi, avocado, coconut, masqueti oils-diff times, silicon mix, aphogee for a time( I don't use it now) my updated regime link is in my siggy, products in my fotki.

*What styles did you wear? * braided weaves, phonytail baggie, baggying nightly at one point ( I had some dryness issues) 


*Any other hair growing tips??? * I would say if your braiding or braid/weave, you have to moisturize daily most times moisturize extra, that's why I baggied so much at one point. Also I think I should have given up the braided weave when i was mid-back approaching WSL cause the weight of the weave I had to wear to cover my real hair was getting too heavy, and it was too hard to get inbetween to moisturize and oil like I used to. Also, keep your products to a minimum, simplify your routine as much as you can, and give up heat when trying to reach a goal, then you can find a healthy balance with heat usage. hth


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucia said:


> *What was your starting length for growing your hair?* barely touching shoulder length
> 
> *How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? *
> counting 1 major set-back, 3-4 years
> ...


 
Alright, Lucia!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 20, 2008)

Chicoro said:


> Alright, Lucia!



Thanks girl, it's been a long haul, and _you know_ I could not have done it without you and some of my other hair mentors on here and on fotki. WSL party  :   you know


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 7, 2009)

bumping for more success stories.  Congrats to all you "WL Hair Hall of Famers!"  Are there more who've made it? Tell us.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh I like this thread!


----------



## Toy (Jul 7, 2009)

Waistlength checking in .


----------



## camilla (Jul 7, 2009)

Toy said:


> Waistlength checking in .


 Any tips toy???????????


----------



## Toy (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucia said:


> *What was your starting length for growing your hair?*  Broken shoulder length
> 
> *How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? *
> 3 years
> ...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you Toy! You ladies give me hope that this IS possible with hard work and dilgence.


----------



## Toy (Jul 7, 2009)

You are welcome u know it can be achieved.


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 7, 2009)

What was your starting length for growing your hair?It was always long MBL-WSL but i had to cut it Above ear (Boot camp Haircut)

How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?
2 1/2 -3 years

Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? Natural

What was you regime as you grew your hair out? Washing 2 times a week. Deep Co once a week. I flat ironed  once a week and had my mom trim every 3-4 sometimes 5 months.


What products did you use? I have branched out a bit but before i only used Frederic Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo, Shea Butter Moisturizing Co , And the Shea Butter Hair Mask, Bedhead Ego Boost, Natural Coconut Oil, Burts Bee's Avocado Butter Pre-Shampoo, EVOO.... there are so many others I can't begin to list I am a terrible product junkie  

What styles did you wear?  During this time my navy donut bun, down on the weekends, ponytails, single braid, french twists


Any other hair growing tips??? Try different things and see what works best for your hair and don't be afraid to spend a little on products. My experience was seeing what works for others doesn't always work for me (ie) trying lusters pink lotion for the first time and having HORRIBLE hair loss.


----------



## SpyCats (Jul 7, 2009)

Waistlength (stretched) :/ checking in.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a more recent (super long) thread: WL Names & Regimens


You all may want to post your WL regimens in there as well. And others may want to look.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Aug 24, 2009)

What was your starting length for growing your hair? shoulder length

How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? 
2-3 years for thickness

Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? Natural

What was you regime as you grew your hair out?
Protective styling, moisturize, low to no manipulation, deep conditioning weekly, rare heat (every 3 months) 


What products did you use? Gold Activator or cheap leave in conditioner, Infusium hair strengthner, hair gel lightly, Creme of Nature Shampoo - diluted, Cholesterol Deep conditioner, Pink lotion - straight style with flat iron, air dry
What styles did you wear? individuals, flat iron, mostly natural wash and go

Any other hair growing tips??? Always condition hair...always! Seal ends, and comb it no more than one time in a day, and no more than one heating tool per week  (flat iron, that's it...bun waves, braid outs, chopsticks, or wrap it)


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 24, 2009)

LoveLongLocks said:


> What was your starting length for growing your hair? shoulder length
> 
> How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point?
> 2-3 years for thickness
> ...


 
Congrats! Now that you reached WSL, are you still on a low mani reggie or do you still comb?


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 24, 2009)

Qetesh said:


> *I WANT WAIST LENGTH HAIR NOW...but I know it takes patience... In the meantime...Give us some TIPS!!! *
> *What was your starting length for growing your hair? **My starting point is just above bra-strap length *
> *How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? **It took me about 1 year.*
> *Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? **Natural *
> ...


 
How often and for how long do you wear wigs??


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Aug 26, 2009)

hillytmj  
Member   Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: Houston, TX
Posts: 867 
Thanks: 511
Thanked 495 Times in 273 Posts  

 Re: WAIST LENGTH HAIR Ladies!!! PLEASE Check In!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by LoveLongLocks  
What was your starting length for growing your hair? shoulder length

How long did it take you to achieve waist length hair from that starting point? 
2-3 years for thickness

Are you relaxed, texturized, or natural? Natural

What was you regime as you grew your hair out?
Protective styling, moisturize, low to no manipulation, deep conditioning weekly, rare heat (every 3 months) 


What products did you use? Gold Activator or cheap leave in conditioner, Infusium hair strengthner, hair gel lightly, Creme of Nature Shampoo - diluted, Cholesterol Deep conditioner, Pink lotion - straight style with flat iron, air dry
What styles did you wear? individuals, flat iron, mostly natural wash and go

Any other hair growing tips??? Always condition hair...always! Seal ends, and comb it no more than one time in a day, and no more than one heating tool per week (flat iron, that's it...bun waves, braid outs, chopsticks, or wrap it) 

Congrats! Now that you reached WSL, are you still on a low mani reggie or do you still comb?  

- I am on low manipulation, I only comb if when necessary or cannot finger comb.  This is especially true if it is curly due to tangles that can form.


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 31, 2009)

Its great to look back at this thread and see some of my very first hair idols! Adrienne0914 was the BEST!


----------

